# HELP. Sticking ink



## Screenprincellc (Dec 16, 2012)

HELP please. When I print on polyester hoods and the product comes out of the dryer its sticking and peeling off can anyone tell me the reason behind this.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

I've encountered this problem in the past. 

The reason this happens is because the print gets heated to 350 degrees when passing through your dryer so that it cures, and when it drops off the belt at the other end, the print is still super hot (still hot enough to cure).

If the print folds over on itself when it drops into your bucket/box at the end, the heated print will cure together where it's touching. 

This is why it "sticks" and "peels off" when you attempt to separate it. 

If you're printing hoodies, try to catch them as they come off the belt and lay them out flat so that prints don't overlap on themselves.


----------



## Screenprincellc (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for you help, I figured that was the only solution was to catch them as they come off.


----------

